# which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ????



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

i have choice of either turbo but dont know which to use ???


----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (rossovr6)*

The t3/t4 is good for low end torque/ quick spool up... but, with the torque of a vr I would say u dont really need it..
Initially my car made 291whp @ 8psi w/a t04e, so, naturally I would recommend it. Also, If you do go with the to4e, and want to upgrade later you dont have to make any exhaust modifications


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (Chris Barnes)*

Ditto to Chris Barnes. With a T3/T4 hybrid, if you want to push the VR6 to high horsepower (into the high 300's) you might start running out of turbo. Of course not many people are looking for over 400hp since most are daily drivers. The 2 turbo's are application specific, meaning your goal and intended use for the car are the 2 major defining factors in your turbo choice. Answer those 2 questions and you will get more definative answers to your poll


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (evilgti2000)*

I'm running a T3/T04B 60-1, [email protected] Still needs tuning, but I still think the numbers are low. Maybe I should have went with a bigger turbo. But lots of low end power.
Gary


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (rossovr6)*

From the pro:
*"for vr's go with a T04E 60-1 or a T04E 57 trim, the 57 is a bit more efficient but the 60-1 is a bit more powerful"*
I'm getting the 60-1 although the 57trim is a bit more efficient. The 60-1 will yield more power at the thermal load expense, so if you got the cooling well taken care of go for the 60-1


_Modified by QuickA2 at 11:59 AM 10-6-2003_


----------



## eatadodge (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (QuickA2)*

t3/t04e .63 hot side a.r with q-trim and 60 trim compressor trim with .50 or .60 a/r housing 
that will make alot of HP

just get a T76 and call it a day


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (eatadodge)*

t4e 57 trim is what you want especilly if you wanna run high boost, the 60-1 turbos aren't made to run hi boost


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (QuickA2)*

well obviously i want more hp I want reliability id like to throw down around 280 whp is this possible and what must be done to achieve this my block already has been converted to a 3.1 i have another vr6 block with pistons 2.8 will i be okay with the 3.1 ????????????


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (rossovr6)*

yeah you'll be fine ... and honestly ... 280 is almost easy to make when you're considering turbo'ing a vr6 ... Matter of fact if that's all you're looking for ... you could even go with a smaller turbo, like maybe a T40E-40 ... you'll get you're 280, but you'll also get the spooling to happening sooner, which means a little more light to light fun. 
really, if you're only wanting 280 go with a smaller turbo, you'll achieve your goal and have the power sooner.


_Modified by ExtremeVR6 at 10:01 PM 10-6-2003_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_From the pro:
*"for vr's go with a T04E 60-1 or a T04E 57 trim, the 57 is a bit more efficient but the 60-1 is a bit more powerful"*
I'm getting the 60-1 although the 57trim is a bit more efficient. The 60-1 will yield more power at the thermal load expense, so if you got the cooling well taken care of go for the 60-1

_Modified by QuickA2 at 11:59 AM 10-6-2003_

What the heck are you talking about? A compressor that operates more efficiently at a given boost level and turbine will produce more power. If you want to run a turbo that's properly matched to the VR6 in the 10-15 psi range, go with the 57 trim. If you just want to run a turbo that everybody else runs because everybody else runs it, go get a 60-1.


_Modified by Marty at 7:44 PM 10-6-2003_


----------



## REMUS 13 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (Marty)*

to4b 60-1 hifi


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

hey all,
I'm running a T04B 60-1 0.7 a/r and 0.58 stage 2 hotside. My daily boost is 10psi but track etc days I up it to 18psi, I have been considering the 57 trim in a E housing (not sure what a/r). What do you recommend I go with? the 60-1 or go the 57 trim? looking at 300-320whp (10 psi) and 500 whp (@22psi)


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mike GP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GP* »_hey all,
I'm running a T04B 60-1 0.7 a/r and 0.58 stage 2 hotside. My daily boost is 10psi but track etc days I up it to 18psi, I have been considering the 57 trim in a E housing (not sure what a/r). What do you recommend I go with? the 60-1 or go the 57 trim? looking at 300-320whp (10 psi) and 500 whp (@22psi)

you should get a t4e 57 trim, the 60-1 is not made for high boost above 15psi or so


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_
What the heck are you talking about? A compressor that operates more efficiently at a given boost level and turbine will produce more power. If you want to run a turbo that's properly matched to the VR6 in the 10-15 psi range, go with the 57 trim. If you just want to run a turbo that everybody else runs because everybody else runs it, go get a 60-1.
_Modified by Marty at 7:44 PM 10-6-2003_

Then why go with a T-72 and make over 500hp to the wheels if u can go with a 57 trim and be "efficient"??


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Then why go with a T-72 and make over 500hp to the wheels if u can go with a 57 trim and be "efficient"??

You're kidding, right? Have you looked at a boosted VR6 on a T-72 map? What is your definition of compressor efficiency?


_Modified by Marty at 9:43 PM 10-8-2003_


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks
What a/r should I go for on the 57 trim? will it still be efficient at lower boost?


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_
You're kidding, right? Have you looked at a boosted VR6 on a T-72 map? What is your definition of compressor efficiency?
_Modified by Marty at 9:43 PM 10-8-2003_

You obviouly pay too much attention to compressor maps, a T-72 is way out of efficiency according to the compressor map but can make way more power than a 57 trim, it's efficiency vs airflow, if you think that a 57 trim can produce more power than a T-72 then you're not even paying attention to the people who post here. What turbo do you think Brian (GTR) had before? 57 trim? 
please


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: which is better turbo for vr6 a t3t4 or a t04e ???? (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_
You're kidding, right? Have you looked at a boosted VR6 on a T-72 map? What is your definition of compressor efficiency?
_Modified by Marty at 9:43 PM 10-8-2003_

No I'm not, how much power do u think you can make with a 57 trim vs a T-72?


----------



## VariouS (Oct 6, 2003)

PT 67GTQ


----------

